

Gamer Rewrites Valve’s Steam Installer For Debian - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/gamer-rewrites-valves-steam-installer-for-debian/

======
mineo
I'm not a Debian user so I'd appreciate if anyone could shed some light on
what's so wrong with Valves installer (it can't be that bad since there now
seem to be packages available [0]) that made made it necessary to rewrite it
instead of fixing it like the Debian guys seemed to do?

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for fixing stuff if you know how to do it but the
first thing to do should always be trying to get it fixed upstream and/or by
your distributions packagers. [0] <http://ftp-
master.debian.org/new/steam_1.0.0.33-1.html>

